# Lobster roach feeding frenzy



## yen_saw (May 3, 2009)

It is fun watching them fighting for the juicy orange cube... a short clip attached below. Hope it works


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 3, 2009)

wow you got tones of adults, seems like you have a very well established colony, good job!


----------



## yen_saw (May 3, 2009)

Would be very nice if all mantis species can breed that well


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 3, 2009)

yeah and molt as easily


----------



## Katnapper (May 4, 2009)

Nice and creepy, Yen!  I'm getting some roaches likely this week. Looking forward to it... I think! :huh: :lol:


----------



## wuwu (May 4, 2009)

yen, i thought your wife didn't let you keep roaches? you got her to change her mind? ^_^


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 4, 2009)

wuwu said:


> yen, i thought your wife didn't let you keep roaches? you got her to change her mind? ^_^


Mija hid a shoebox of Periplaneta sp. roaches from her mother by stashing them under the bed. Unfortunately, she hid them so well that she forgot about them and that was the end of that problem.


----------



## Katnapper (May 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Mija hid a shoebox of Periplaneta sp. roaches from her mother by stashing them under the bed. Unfortunately, she hid them so well that she forgot about them and that was the end of that problem.


Whoops... :lol:


----------



## ismart (May 4, 2009)

Yen, what orange cube? :lol:


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2009)

wuwu said:


> yen, i thought your wife didn't let you keep roaches? you got her to change her mind? ^_^


That might be me you're thinking of. I would be living with them if I brought them home.


----------



## yen_saw (May 4, 2009)

wuwu said:


> yen, i thought your wife didn't let you keep roaches? you got her to change her mind? ^_^


Hmmm you remember eh  the rule is if she finds any roaches OTHER than bugroom i will be in deep do-do. Seriously, some people do think cockroach is the scariest thing on earth. weeks ago i lost the mantidfly in bugroom and my wife (apparently forgotten about the roach in bugroom) helped me search for it... guess what she saw :blink: yea.. she had a terrible nightmare that night. Phew... glad that bugger was in my bugroom! although it wasn't at the right place! :lol: 



PhilinYuma said:


> Mija hid a shoebox of Periplaneta sp. roaches from her mother by stashing them under the bed. Unfortunately, she hid them so well that she forgot about them and that was the end of that problem.


 :lol: 



ismart said:


> Yen, what orange cube? :lol:


http://www.expotv.com/Flukers-Orange-Cube-...icket-Di/2G-m73


----------



## Frack (May 5, 2009)

Cool video, How are your turkistan roaches doing? I hope you remembered to keep a lid on there cage.


----------

